# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Schedel (vreemd geluid)

## Paraatje

Goedemorgen,

De laatste tijd valt me op (voornamelijk tijdens het lopen) dat ik zo nu en dan een licht krakend geluidje (of knetter) hoor bij de rechterkant van m'n schedel. (precies op de hoek van de schedel 3/4 centimeter boven mn wenkbrauw)
Wanneer ik daar op druk is dat datzelfde geluidje soms te horen.

Ik heb verder nergens last van ofzo qua pijn, hoofdpijn, duizeligheid e.d.
Ik vraag me alleen af waar zo een krakend geluidje door kan ontstaan.....en of het evt iets kan zijn (aandoening ofzo)

gr,
Harold

----------

